# Sept. 16 & 17 IIC Vegas Warm up @ NORCAR at The Gate!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that NORCAR at The Gate will be putting on a IIC Vegas Warm up race September 16 and 17.

NORCAR at The Gate's address:
1733 Pearl Rd. Unit 119
Brunswick, Ohio 44212

All classes that the IIC race will be having are offered.
In addition, we will offer VTA also.

September 16: 4pm to 9pm is practice/pit set up.
September 17: 7am doors open and 11am racing starts.

3 quals and a main.
Reshuffle after the 2nd round.

Entry fees:
20.00 first class
10.00 second class
5.00 third and up

We will have more info, the flier, and hotel info. posted on our website (www.norcarracing.com) soon!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Excellent. I'm in. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The website has been updated!

Hotel info and entry for are on it


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Me too!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Test and tune the weekend before, the Vegas warmup, and then off to Nashville the following weekend. Going to be busy!

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> Test and tune the weekend before, the Vegas warmup, and then off to Nashville the following weekend. Going to be busy!
> 
> chuck


Just click on our schedule and download the calander!
Lots of racing this fall/winter


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Couldn't bring the schedule up, just race entry forms


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> Couldn't bring the schedule up, just race entry forms


Just click on "schedule & entry forms".
The drop down is for the entry forms only


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Got it, Duh!


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

i got 2Questions
can you pay the day of the race
17.5 non-boost will there be a spec tire
thanks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> i got 2Questions
> can you pay the day of the race
> 17.5 non-boost will there be a spec tire
> thanks!


You can pay at the day of the race.
If you have time to fill out an entry from our website and shoot it over that will help us keep count of pit spaces 

For TC tire: Sweep 32's, Solaris medium, or Jaco Blues.


----------



## NEEK20 (Jul 20, 2011)

sg1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that NORCAR at The Gate will be putting on a IIC Vegas Warm up race September 16 and 17.
> 
> ...


NORCAR doesnt allow much time for practice for people who work friday and that are from a different state who would like to attend. Why is that?


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

sg1 said:


> You can pay at the day of the race.
> If you have time to fill out an entry from our website and shoot it over that will help us keep count of pit spaces
> 
> For TC tire: Sweep 32's, Solaris medium, or Jaco Blues.


thanks for the info


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

NEEK20 said:


> NORCAR doesnt allow much time for practice for people who work friday and that are from a different state who would like to attend. Why is that?


The schedule was set up to get as much racing in as we can so things didn't spill over into Sunday. That way you only need 1 hotel night and can drive home Saturday night, rest Sunday, then back to work Monday.

If needed we can keep the doors open later on Friday night. 
I'm not opposed to that 

The start time on Saturday will need to be 11am sharp in order to get all the racing in.

-Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

This will be bigger than the Elvis '68 Comeback Special.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> This will be bigger than Elvis.


Elvis in the white jumpsuit, I presume? That's pretty big!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Elvis in the white jumpsuit, I presume? That's pretty big!


Is there any other? I mean, who cares about the version that was healthy and had a little dignity. That is no fun.


"We can't go on together 
With suspicious minds 
And we can't build our dreams 
On suspicious minds"


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody debuting any hot new paint for this massive event?.. aside from Anti-Goetz?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Anybody debuting any hot new paint for this massive event?.. aside from Anti-Goetz?


I'm trying to incorporate rhinestones and sequins. Possibly using poker chips as wheel covers. We will see how this goes. 

Viva Las Vegas...............


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> I'm trying to incorporate sequins.


Oh man! Great idea! Wise is gonna love the new shells!


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

So for the race we will be running the correct way?????? :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Scott H said:


> So for the race we will be running the correct way?????? :thumbsup:


Yes :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Chaz955i said:


> Yes :thumbsup:


Thanks, So now I can get my Dad to come, he hates to run backwards


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Scott H said:


> Thanks, So now I can get my Dad to come, he hates to run backwards


At his age, he probably shouldn't be running at all. :wave:

Hope he's fully recovered.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Get those entries in.


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

CarbonJoe said:


> At his age, he probably shouldn't be running at all. :wave:
> 
> Hope he's fully recovered.


He is Joe, thanks for asking. See ya soon:wave:


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

Mackin said:


> Get those entries in.


I'll get mine in as soon as I get my printer working.
I'm in for stock touring.
Thanks 
Scott Hartman


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Don't forget we will have a test and tune on Sat the 10th and a club race on the 11th. no excuse this year not to get track time.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just a month to the Vegas Warmup at The Gate, get your entries in.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Yes :thumbsup:


You have pm thanks.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> You have pm thanks.


Got it.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Better keep this weekend open racers. This will be a good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## darnold (Sep 25, 2001)

sg1 said:


> The schedule was set up to get as much racing in as we can so things didn't spill over into Sunday. That way you only need 1 hotel night and can drive home Saturday night, rest Sunday, then back to work Monday.
> 
> If needed we can keep the doors open later on Friday night.
> I'm not opposed to that
> ...


GREAT!!! Kevin Thornton and I plan to make it, both running 12th mod only. I will get the form and shoot it over to you for our entries but we plan to pay when we get there, which should be around 6:30pm your time. Here are two guys voting for keeping the doors open later on Friday night as I am already taking a 1/2 off to come up. :wave:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll be there as well, 12th mod and maybe 13.5 if enough want to run it


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> I'll be there as well, 12th mod and maybe 13.5 if enough want to run it


Will be nice to see some 12th scale mod cars in action. After a season of 17.5 blinky it is easy to foget how darn fast the modifieds go.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Just two weeks till the Vegas Warmup and just a week to the test and tune and club race at The Gate.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Since Dave Arnold is coming, I will be there........ahahahha

See you there Dave..

Steve Dunn


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

1 more for 13.5 12th here. Just don't think I can bring myself to ever run 17.5 blinky again.....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> 1 more for 13.5 12th here. Just don't think I can bring myself to ever run 17.5 blinky again.....


We'll put you down 

There's something about blinky that makes me happy


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> We'll put you down
> 
> There's something about blinky that makes me happy


Would that be beating everyone else who is running blinky?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

It's going to be a busy season!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

sg1 said:


> There's something about blinky that makes me happy


Is that the added GAY factor that blinky provides?:tongue: 

The RACER in me believes that Blinky=wrong. But I still love ya Waynie......

The old man will be there for open esc WGT 13.5 too......

HC and Champs rule baby......


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*additional practice *

Hey Guys,

Here's the game plan for additional practice time.

Saturday night after the race, we will stay open till 10pm.

During the race on Saturday we will make announcements and have a sign up sheet for Sunday practice.

If there's enough people wanting to practice then we will have the doors open from 9am to 2pm. Mr. Mackin is willing to come out and open the doors and get the coffee on.

REMEMBER..

Sunday's practice will depend on signups on Saturday


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CypressMidWest said:


> Is that the added GAY factor that blinky provides?:tongue:
> 
> The RACER in me believes that Blinky=wrong. But I still love ya Waynie......
> 
> ...



WGT 13.5 is blinky


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

*Only a couple days to go!!!!*

This race is going to be a good one.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope the food is good


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I hope the food is good


always is, especially with the new weiner cooker.


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking forward to tomorrow, running 1/12 mod with the new car.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Steve saved you and Ken a spot up front.
chuck


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Steve saved you and Ken a spot up front.
> chuck[/QUOT
> 
> I see how you are, I see the only friend I have is Chaz955i now.LOL


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

mrbighead said:


> Mackin said:
> 
> 
> > Steve saved you and Ken a spot up front.
> ...


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> > Friends 4-ever
> ...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Good time this weekend. Thanks to everyone that came to race, and those who helped. It was very much appreciated.

chuck


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks Gate Crew. We had a great time, even though Chicky yelled at me all weekend.......hahahahaha

Steve Dunn


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

any pics and results?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Results *

VTA "A Main"
1. Rob King
2. Ron Mick
3. Von Perry 
(Dave Johnson finished 3rd, but didn't count )

WGT 13.5 Blinky "A Main"
1. Wayne Gerber
2. Ron Mick
3. Ian Ruggles

TC 17.5 Blinky "B Main"
1. Rob King
2. Zane Lacko
3. Willie Thomas

TC 17.5 Blinky "A Main"
1. Dave Johnson
2. Brad Johnson
3. Mike Wise
10. Chris Goetz.....

TC 17.5 Open "A Main"
1. Andrew Hardman
2. Martin Crisp
3. TIE! Wise and Goetz

1/12 17.5 Blinky "B Main"
1. Chuck Smith
2. Brian Wedge

1/12 17.5 Blinky "A Main"
1. Dave Johnson
2. Kelly Bean
3. Wayne Gerber

1/12 13.5 Open "A Main"
1. Peter D'Agnolo
2. EA
3. Clayton White

1/12 Mod Open "A Main"
1. Steve Radecky
2. Aaron Buran
3. Steve Dunn

TC Mod Open "A Main"
1. Josh Cyrul
2. Andrew Hardman
3. Martin Crisp


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks Gate crew the Msi team had great time as usual with u guys hope to see you all again at the classic.


----------

